# Progress on my 29 galon community tank



## AndehX (Jan 14, 2012)

Well, im pretty happy with my community tank so far. It has alot of color in it and it really brings my bedroom to life. Any ideas on ways to improve it?
Heres a video

Oh and please excuse the background. it has some water stuck between it and the tank, I will clean that up.

Planted 30 Galon (110 Litres) Freshwater Aquarium - YouTube


----------



## ChessieSFR (Dec 30, 2011)

Beautiful video. I'd put some more tall growing plants and grasses along the back wall to break up that big blue field.

The fish certainly look happy.

Good work.

Chessie


----------



## Rob72 (Apr 2, 2011)

looks really good


----------



## AndehX (Jan 14, 2012)

good idea actually, I think ill get some more tall grass (its really cheap from my LFS)

I think I'll also remove a piece of bogwood (3 pieces in that corner)


----------

